# Song Moo Hapkido is having a seminar in July in Bogota the country of Colombia



## rana_hapkido_panama2002 (Jun 8, 2003)

SEMINAR in the country of Colombia. 

Song Moo HapKiDo International will be formalizing the Colombian Branch on July. There the representative will be Master Luis Francisco, 3rd Dan. I will go there and hold an introductory seminar on the weekend of July 26 & 27, 2003. 

The cost of investment will be : $40.00 per person for 2 days . The Seminar will be in the City of Bogotá, Colombia, South America on the weekend of July 26 & 27, 2003. It will cover the meaning to the Korean Flag and the Song Moo HapKiDo Emblem. Also a brief History of HapKiDo and that of Song Moo HapKiDo and brief biography of its creator : (a direct student to Mr. Ji, Han Jae, modern HapKiDo Father) Grand Master Park, Song IL  9th Dan. 

In this seminar we will cover the basics of Song Moo HapKiDo and this are the basic exercises to develop de Internal energy or Dan Jon Ho Hup Bop, basic stretching and how to do them, the way to do and use the basic 21 kicks, Falls and self defense techniques against grabs to the front and rear of the body; plus, techniques against a punch known as against Boxing and against someone trying to wrestle you or against YuDo plus basic defense against chokes.

At the end of this activity we will have a participation certificate handout and picture taking setions 

The person to contact there is Master : Francisco Cruz and can reach him for further information at :  kikohapki@yahoo.com or you can write me Master : Ramon Navarro, here in the group or to my     e-mail : navarro_hapkido_panama@yahoo.com .

If you want to know some more about HapKiDo check our page :
http://www.gratisweb.com/navarro_hapkido_panama/navarro_hapkido_panama/ 

This seminar will be given by Master : Ramón Navarro 5to Dan Black Belt (Promoted but not given the certificate until the month of October when we celebrate the 28 years this art has been in the country of Panama) and experience in the martial arts since 1961 with high Black Belts in Tae Kwon Do (5th Dan) and in Tang Soo Do (4th Dan).  

Sincerely yours in HapKiDo; well wait for you.


JUST IN CASE THAT THERE ARE PEOPLE THAT SPEAK SPANISH HERE IN MARTIAL TALK



SEMINARIO en el país de Colombia

Song Moo HapKiDo Internacional estará formalizando Sucursal en Bogota, Colombia y esta será dirigida por el 3er Dan Cinta Negra e Instructor : Sr. Luis Francisco Cruz Ariza. 

Este se llevara a cavo el fin de semana de 26 & 27 de Julio de 2003. Incluirá historia de HapKiDo como de la Song Moo Kwan HapKiDo, Significado de la bandera de Korea y del emblema de Song Moo Kwan HapKiDo. Se harán ejercicios Danjon Ho Hup Bup ó desarrollo del Ki como de estiramientos correctamente, 21 patadas básicas y sus usos, caídas y técnicas de defensa personal contra agarres al frente como de atrás del cuerpo. Defensas contra ataques de golpes / puño y  contra lucha / YuDo y defensa contra ahorcamientos básicos. Al final del mismo se ara entrega del certificado de participación con la toma de fotos.   

Este será para introducir el Song Moo Kwan HapKiDo, para revalidar el curriculum de esta agrupación dirigida por Sr. Cruz. Tendrá un costo de inversión de $.40.00 (US Dólares)
por persona para ambos días.

Para mayor información, como para separar su espacio, escribir al Sr. Cruz al e-mail : KikoHapki@yahoo.com  o al Sr. Navarro al e-mail : navarro_hapkido_panama@yahoo.com . Si desea entre en nuestra pagina web : http://www.gratisweb.com/navarro_hapkido_panama/navarro_hapkido_panama/

Este seminario será dirigido por el Maestro Ramón Navarro 5to Dan Cinta Negra ( promovido pero no se me entregara el certificado hasta Octubre cuando se celebraran los 28 años que este arte cumple de estar en la republica de Panamá ) tiene 26 años de enseñar este arte marcial y experiencia en las artes marciales desde 1961 con cinto negro elevado en Tae Kwon Do ( 5to Dan ) y en Tang Soo Do (4to Dan ).

Atentamente suyos en HapKiDo; les esperamos.


HAP

Ramón Navarro
HapKiDo SabomNim 
Song Moo Kwan HapKiDo
Panamá Ciudad de Panamá


----------



## arnisador (Aug 12, 2003)

Can we get a review of the seminar?


----------

